# Scheduled Site Downtime - Morning 6-22-2007



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2007)

The site will be going offline at approximately 12:45am June 22nd.

Estimated downtime 3-6 hours.



Unless it gets changed again. *sigh*.

Sorry.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 21, 2007)

I guess I will have to lurk on Myspace instead...or maybe I'll sleep


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 21, 2007)

sleep?    i've heard of it....isn't that caused by too much blood in your caffeine system?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm trying to work out what time that will be here. I'll need to find something else to do!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 21, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I'm trying to work out what time that will be here. I'll need to find something else to do!!



We're 4 hours behind you (at least, during Daylight Savings Time) 

1245 AM Eastern Daylight Time = 445 AM GMT.

245 PM for our friends Down Under.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 21, 2007)

Is it my imagination or have some of the pictures disappeared from the Photo Section?

It may be that *kidswarrior* has taken his pictures down again for some reason but there are several of his of his that are now gone.

I wouldn't mention it other than it's coincidental with the site tinkering thats been going on.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 21, 2007)

Whoever repped me on this thread...:asian: Thank you!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> We're 4 hours behind you (at least, during Daylight Savings Time)
> 
> 1245 AM Eastern Daylight Time = 445 AM GMT.
> 
> 245 PM for our friends Down Under.


 

Ah thanks! We are now one hour ahead of GMT as we are in what is laughing called summer here. I shall be in bed so don't have to go into withdrawal!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2007)

Well at least it is down during the night here in Alma, Michigan, small town USA. (I will be sleeping)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok, third attempt to get this done by the data center failed.  2 hours past the scheduled start time, and, nothing.  I'm rather annoyed at this point.

I'm going to look at alternate solutions to our issues.

Sorry about this folks.


----------

